

Effective Teams vs. Murderous Alien Drones. Also Tom Cruise - dingotron
https://medium.com/@jonathanirwin/are-you-still-an-effective-team-fce203cd4df5

======
dingotron
Interesting ideas on how team structures have and/or need to change towards a
more lean, x-functional approach. Obv. not applicable in every
scenario/company scale, but it's +++ if you're small and scrappy.

